# Westerns



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

I love westerns, especially off-beat westerns. *The Quick and The Dead* is one such western.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114214/

It's like the director couldn't get Clint Eastwood for the lead role, so of course the next obvious choice would be Sharon Stone. And it works. Gene Hackman is brilliant in this movie too. It's one of my favs and I have it and watch it every so often. 

 Other favorite western isn't even a western, but rather feels like it, only it is so much better than anything I've ever seen, it is gritty and the flies, you can almost feel them buzzing around your head! 

It's an Aussie film and it is a beaut! Excellent cast, great acting and realism.
*
The Proposition*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421238/?ref_=nv_sr_3


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Blazing Saddles?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Blazing Saddles?



LOL - still an all-time favorite.

I always like Clint's spaghetti Westerns - hokey, I know, but just something about them ... 

And of course, my all-time favorite Western was a TV series - _Kung Fu_.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh yeah *Blazing Saddle* is brilliant. I love Mel Brooks movies!

I'm on a roll now!

*The Furies* 1950..oh what a treat! it is a norish western starring Barbara Stanwyck and Walter Huston in his last role. Walter Huston was one of the greatest actors to ever grace the silver screen. Judith Anderson is in it too, that always spells trouble! but oh yeah, we do have to put up with Wendell Cory as one of the leads, he has as much appeal as a wet dish rag. But then to counteract that it also has Gilbert Roland, so that helps! 

I've never seen Wendell Cory in any movie where my first thought hasn't been...Jeez is that the best they could come up with for a leading man.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0042490/


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

I must confess, I don't really like Westerns, I just love Mel Brooks! Sorry OH.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I must confess, I don't really like Westerns, I just love Mel Brooks! Sorry OH.


Don't be sorry, I don't like John Wayne movies.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 26, 2014)

I loved all the old TV westerns, Bonanza, Marshall Dillion, which changed to Gunsmoke later, The Big Valley, Rifleman, Have Gun Will Travel, Bat Masterson, Rawhide, Wagon Train, Wanted, Dead or Alive..and of course what started it all for me was Roy Rogers and Dale Evans....will probably think of more later. 

For movies I like all the old John Wayne's, and will watch just about any western. As I mentioned before, my all time favorite is Lonesome Dove..liked the prequals and sequals also, but they didn't have that something special that Robert Duvall and Tommy Lee Jones brought to the screen.


----------



## Ina (Jan 26, 2014)

I liked Sugar Foot. Yes it was a western too, but generally had some humour.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh boy yeah I loved all the old TV westerns.

Bonanza was my fav! Oh! I've been to the Ponderous Ranch 2 times. It's by Lake Tahoe.

Well they don't get get much better or worse than this..Jeez it doesn't even look like Joan Crawford on the poster. 
Notice the warning on the bottom left of the poster.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 26, 2014)

Ina, I remember Sugar Foot now, can't remember who played in it, but he was a cutie.

OH..I've been to the Ponderosa too..beautiful country up there.  Why couldn't I have been born into a family that had a ranch in a place like that?
hwell:


ETA:  OH: 





> Notice the warning on the bottom left of the poster.



What a hoot!  Those were the simple days.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

Will Hutchins was Sugarfoot Brewster.



 I loved Silver and The Lone Ranger.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> I love westerns, especially off-beat westerns. *The Quick and The Dead* is one such western.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114214/
> 
> ...



The Proposition was one of our better efforts.  Only saw it once, it never seemed to get the credit it deserved.  Just not 'hollywood western' enough for most I guess.   We've been attuned to the shined up version of the old west.

 It was gritty as life was here back then. Flies and all.  Much as it would really have been in your old west. (Like Deadwood.)

Glad you appreciated it and I'll watch it again if I notice it getting a rerun. 
 I don't watch many Aussie movies, they're all made by  the PC addicted  ardyfardy mob funded largely by touchy-feely Labor Govts,  who just want to lecture us about what bastards we were to  the Kooris or doing deep and meaningfuls of the day to day dysfunction of drug addict families instead of telling entertaining stories.  We don't all shoot up and we didn't all  shoot Kooris, (although my Nana put a few rounds over their heads in Qld once)  and if they want to go back to living here as it was 250  years ago they are very welcome to do so. . . Just make good movies like The Proposition fellas, enough of the sermonizing!

Dad was a Westerns addict, never went to see anything else.  Dunno why, boyhood fantasy I suppose, he never rode a horse or fired a gun except in the Army in his life to my knowledge.  He rode a pushbike and fired a shanghai (catapult) while pretending to be Tom Mix I guess.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 26, 2014)

_I loved the Virginian, Hopalong Cassidy, Rifleman, Palladin, Adam from Bonanza and Little Joe was cute too, all the ones that OG posted and Rawhide was a great one too, Audie Murphy made a few which were good, i love all of the old westerns they usually air them on the weekends here _


----------



## drifter (Jan 26, 2014)

I like westerns, too. Liked Quigley Down Under with Tom Schellick.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Phantom (Jan 26, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Don't be sorry, I don't like John Wayne movies.



This might be one John Wayne movie you could like (one of my favs.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXQHWa5j-YI


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

See if you can find me one, cos I haven't seen one I could stand him in yet.


----------

